# Pictures from the 24th Annual Seattle Old Bike Swap



## RMS37 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2012)

Do have more pictures? Maybe do a whole thread on it for those of us that missed it? I see a tank in that display case i'd love to have!!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Twin Wheels tanklight?*

Anybody know what that tanklight bike is in the photo labeled "Twin Wheels"?

Any other pictures of it?


----------

